# Can I use DA 7700 front derailleur with 10spd chain?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Has anyone used a 9spd DA 7700 front derailleur successfully with a 10spd set-up? 

I'm swapping frames and have to go from clamp to braze-on. I have a 9spd braze on and would love to use it instead of plunking down cash for a brand new 10spd. The rest of the drive train is 10spd.

Should I expect any shifting issues due to the narrow 10spd chain?


----------



## krankenstein (Sep 12, 2006)

bump. I am interested in the answer too if anyone knows.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, it works fine.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*It not only works, I prefer it*

One of my 9 speed bikes needed a chain and I had a bunch of 10 speed lying around for other bikes so I tried it.... 2 years ago. Has worked fine under all conditions. The 10 speed chain is thinner and it runs quieter than the 9 speed chain.


----------

